# New Discus - Pictures



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Hello all,

Here is a picture of the new blue diamond discus that we introduced to our community tank:










Here he is with pigeon blood yellow cross:


----------



## mollies (Mar 27, 2009)

*WOW* very bright. nice fish.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Beautiful fish! Truly they are the gems of the aquarium world.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

So beautiful!


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

They are handsome fish. Wish you the best of luck. When the ones I cared for were small,, they loved tetra color bits and freezedried spirulina based Brine shrimp. I tried to keep them with danios,rams,cardinal tetras,and juvenile Angelfish ,but they could not compete for food. I ended up placing them in 80 gal with only sterbai corydoras and trumpet snails.


----------



## willieturnip (Aug 30, 2009)

How to the discus fit into the community? Any problems?

I would love to get a big discus tank, but want more in the tank than discus. Specifically on the cichlid front, I notice you have rams and kribs?


Edit: Also, bloody wonderful fish.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

willieturnip said:


> How to the discus fit into the community? Any problems?
> 
> I would love to get a big discus tank, but want more in the tank than discus. Specifically on the cichlid front, I notice you have rams and kribs?
> 
> ...


It depends on what they are fed and the personality of the fish. I have 3 angels, 1 krib, 2 rams, a small school of bloodfins (7), 5 otos, a cory (adding another pair of corys from my quarentine tank later today) and 3 platties.

These guys were brought up with angels so they are aggressive when it comes to feeding. They get right into the mix. 

They eat tetra flakes, freeze dried tubifex worms, hikari pellets and live blood worms.

They are currently in a 55 gallon community but when the angels and discus get a bit bigger I will move them to a larger home.


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Those fish have to be the most popular of all fresh water fish....
I personally wanted to make my 120 gallon a Discus tank...... 
but after seeing the Mbuna's behavior my wife and I stayed 
with these guys.... If I can get a 150 gallon tank I think I will 
have Discus.... I have to have them at least once in my 
life time.

You have a some wonderful looking fish.....
 Did you get him Mail order?
or a local Fish Store?

Thanks 
Ron


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Teammuir1 said:


> Those fish have to be the most popular of all fresh water fish....
> I personally wanted to make my 120 gallon a Discus tank......
> but after seeing the Mbuna's behavior my wife and I stayed
> with these guys.... If I can get a 150 gallon tank I think I will
> ...


My LFS is also a discus breeder and has some amazing discus.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Very pretty fish.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

:nicefish: Nice quality photos.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Lovely fish and beautiful photos. The dark background sets off the fish and plants. Well done. Byron.


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

If you dont mind please share with us how much did a fish like that cost?
and what state do you live in 

thanks 
Ron


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Teammuir1 said:


> If you dont mind please share with us how much did a fish like that cost?
> and what state do you live in
> 
> thanks
> Ron


At that size he charges $75.00 + tax for them. I got him for $20 less than the listed price (have become friends with him and am a real good customer). He actually held that one for me for some time until I was ready to bring him home (had other fish in the QT tank and had a minor ick outbreak in my community).

Located in NC.


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments everybody.


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice fish. Ouch on the price though...where I get them he sells them for $5 each. He's working on some pigeon bloods now...your pics make me want one.


----------



## Teammuir1 (Sep 15, 2009)

I am setting up a 210 gallon for Discus 

and I CANT WAIT..... might even do a thread on the entire build .....

I am wondering if people would be interested ...?????


----------



## Herky (Apr 23, 2009)

Do it.


----------



## Rohland (Aug 20, 2009)

Beautiful. I need a bigger tank and some of those. Except $75 is a lot, but their colours are beautiful


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Herky said:


> Very nice fish. Ouch on the price though...where I get them he sells them for $5 each. He's working on some pigeon bloods now...your pics make me want one.


The cheapest I see them at this size is $50.00 + From a quality breeder they can go much higher. ;-)


----------



## NC Frank (Aug 24, 2009)

Teammuir1 said:


> I am setting up a 210 gallon for Discus
> 
> and I CANT WAIT..... might even do a thread on the entire build .....
> 
> I am wondering if people would be interested ...?????


Yes. Very interested!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, me too! Very interested. I recently acquired five discus and I'm loving these fish. I wish I had splurged on them sooner! Looking forward to following your build thread. :-D


----------

